# true movies, only records for 2hrs max.



## deesee (Nov 4, 2002)

I have found that true movies only records for 2hrs max, even when a film is scheduled for 3 or more hours, i have missed the end of 2 already, and cannot find a way around this, even when it is shown later it still only shows the first half.


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

Exactly 2 hours? I had a similar problem with a V+ HD box where it would say it had recorded the whole thing but playback would stop half way though and there was no way to continue watching past that point. It happened on more programs than not yet was a never fixed bug. Was the final straw that made me dump the whole Virgin Media. (I only got the HD box because it was supposed to fix other problems!)


----------



## Cableguy1927 (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for pointing that out. It's being investigated.


----------

